
Ask HN: Should I use Homebrew, Macports or something else? - yesenadam
I&#x27;ll be upgrading to a &quot;new&quot; Mac today. I&#x27;ve been using Macports a few years, never had any problems at all...except it sometimes takes a long time, installs many different versions of dependencies. I assumed Homebrew would be better, but on reading about it today - it actually sounds worse in many ways, which was a real surprise. Sounds like it sometimes breaks things on your existing system with its upgrades! So am tilting towards staying with Macports. Keeping downloaded packages in a separate place seems sensible.<p>There&#x27;s been discussion on HN about the two, but not for a while it seems. How have things changed lately with both? How do the pros and cons stand currently?<p>And is it possible to use both, or I have to choose one?<p>Thanks.
======
andymoe
There used to be issues with homebrew but I think many of them have been
solved and it’s kinda been the de facto standard for the last several years.
Brewfiles are pretty nice too. I can’t tell you about the cons compared to Mac
ports because I stopped using it years ago.

